# Open Mouth Chewing vs Closed Mouth



## Firerickk (Sep 1, 2019)

This question was asked many times before but some said open mouth chewing gives you hollower cheeks whereas others said closed mouth chewing makes your cheeks larger. Which should I do, open or closed mouth chewing?


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 1, 2019)

I wish there was a consensus on chewing, seems like there’s two types of thought:

1. Chewing causes masseter hypertrophy which results in a bloated look. *Looksmin*

2. Chewing causes the jaw to get larger/become more defined. *Looksmax*

I don’t know which is right.


----------



## Effortless (Sep 1, 2019)

Closed. It also trains your lip/mouth muscle where as open doesn't.


----------



## Heirio (Sep 1, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> I wish there was a consensus on chewing, seems like there’s two types of thought:
> 
> 1. Chewing causes masseter hypertrophy which results in a bloated look. *Looksmin*
> 
> ...


@SayNoToRotting


----------



## Heirio (Sep 1, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> I wish there was a consensus on chewing, seems like there’s two types of thought:
> 
> 1. Chewing causes masseter hypertrophy which results in a bloated look. *Looksmin*
> 
> ...


Who knows, man.


----------



## Euphorer (Sep 1, 2019)

Chewing with your mouth open really hits your temporalis muscle. It also makes you use your tongue instead of your buccinators, almost naturally. I reccomend it


----------



## Effortless (Sep 1, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> I wish there was a consensus on chewing, seems like there’s two types of thought:
> 
> 1. Chewing causes masseter hypertrophy which results in a bloated look. *Looksmin*
> 
> ...


Chewing with mouth open and chewing too much with your back teeth as well is poor swallowing patterns causes bloated look. Try to chew with the teeth just in front of your back teeth then use your tongue to swallow and push all of your tongue to the roof of the mouth while keeping lips sealed.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> 1. Chewing causes masseter hypertrophy which results in a bloated look. *Looksmin*


Lol no
https://looksmax.org/threads/gum-chewing.18455/


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 1, 2019)

This forum is really autistic at times huh. Changing your chewing patterns literally won't change shit, and no one here has any evidence for their claims.

Changing your genetic sequence will, so maybe look into that.


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 1, 2019)

Effortless said:


> Chewing with mouth open and chewing too much with your back teeth as well is poor swallowing patterns causes bloated look. Try to chew with the teeth just in front of your back teeth then use your tongue to swallow and push all of your tongue to the roof of the mouth while keeping lips sealed.


Is there some kind of study behind this? There are contrasting views in this thread so that’s why I’m asking, some people are advocating for open mouth chewing


----------



## Yummyinmytummy (Sep 1, 2019)

Euphorer said:


> Chewing with your mouth open really hits your *temporalis muscle*. It also makes you use your tongue instead of your buccinators, almost naturally. I reccomend it


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> This forum is really autistic at times huh.


Joined Jul 10, 2019



littlesecret said:


> Changing your chewing patterns literally won't change shit





Pendejo said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/gum-chewing.18455/


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Sep 1, 2019)

Euphorer said:


> Chewing with your mouth open really hits your temporalis muscle. It also makes you use your tongue instead of your buccinators, almost naturally. I reccomend it





Yummyinmytummy said:


> View attachment 104844


i have it like this too and i dont chew with my mouth open.. why?


----------



## Effortless (Sep 1, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> This forum is really autistic at times huh. Changing your chewing patterns literally won't change shit, and no one here has any evidence for their claims.
> 
> Changing your genetic sequence will, so maybe look into that.


Genes play a role but changing how your muscle work and engage definitely helps. You can literally create asymmetry by using one muscle more than another.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 1, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> Is there some kind of study behind this?



Of course there isn't, there isn't evidence for literally 70% of the homeopathic/experimental drugs/techniques recommended in this fucking forum.

inb4 'common sense bro'


----------



## Effortless (Sep 1, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> Is there some kind of study behind this? There are contrasting views in this thread so that’s why I’m asking, some people are advocating for open mouth chewing


No. but you can try it out yourself. how far your lips/mouth protrude from your masseter can give illusion of hallow cheeks.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/gum-chewing.18455/



Imagine thinking this is anything other than reduction in bodyfat + clenching jaw + lighting.

You're true to your name.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Imagine thinking this is anything other than reduction in bodyfat + clenching jaw + lighting.
> 
> You're true to your name.


Keep making excuses


----------



## Effortless (Sep 1, 2019)

Effortless said:


> No. but you can try it out yourself. how far your lips/mouth protrude from your masseter can give illusion of hallow cheeks.


You can try this out just by going to the mirror, pushing your lips forward and you see that your cheeks automatically look more 'suken' in.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Keep making excuses



What excuses lmao? I'm literally just shitting down your throat with my own arguments that you can't refute because you're delusional enough to believe that chewing with your front teeth and mewing is gonna change your facial structure lmao.


----------



## Firerickk (Sep 1, 2019)

Effortless said:


> Try to chew with the teeth just in front of your back teeth


Should you avoid chewing with your back teeth, or should you chew about equally with all teeth?


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> What excuses lmao? I'm literally just shitting down your throat with my own arguments that you can't refute because you're delusional enough to believe that chewing with your front teeth and mewing is gonna change your facial structure lmao.


I never talked about mewing, keep putting false words on my mouth you dog






If you flex your masseters you will see how your jaw looks better if you train your masseters they will look like that without flexing, is that too difficult to understand??


----------



## Effortless (Sep 1, 2019)

Firerickk said:


> Should you avoid chewing with your back teeth, or should you chew about equally with all teeth?


Equally, but never chew on your front teeth, its not designed to do that. Only bite with your front teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> I never talked about mewing



No but if you're stupid enough to believe what you're saying I *know* you're stupid enough to believe mewing as well.



Pendejo said:


> if you train your masseters they will look like that without flexing, is that too difficult to understand??



Imagine thinking that chewing some fucking gum, even mastic gum, is going to noticeably increase masseter size, let alone the diminishing returns you'll quickly recieve. Again, you're literally the 'but common sense bro' type of retard I was talking about in my first post.


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 1, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Imagine thinking that chewing some fucking gum, even mastic gum, is going to noticeably increase masseter size, let alone the diminishing returns you'll quickly recieve. Again, you're literally the 'but common sense bro' type of retard I was talking about in my first post.


Masseters are muscles of course they will grow if you train them


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pendejo said:


> Masseters are muscles of course they will grow if you train them
> View attachment 104856



I honestly want to understand how a person like you thinks.

The first set has absolutely no source on reverse image search, and the second set is in a group of images on pinterest that include weight loss, cool sculpting, 3D renders of the jaw, and famous celebrities that got plastic surgery.

There are a million different potential explanations for these pictures* that have no source or story behind them*. Weight loss, lighting, plastic surgery, morphs, photoshops, puberty, etc.

But you choose to believe, for absolutely no reason, that *chewing some fucking mastic gum*, or changing their chewing habits gave them this?



Pendejo said:


> Masseters are muscles of course they will grow if you train them



Again, read what I wrote you fucking retard. 

"Of course running will grow ur legs bro ur training them."

You're not gonna get tree trunks for quads from running alone.

You're not gonna get a jawline from chewing some fucking speciality gum.

People like you should unironically be fucking gunned down in the street for being so stupid and gullible. You don't possess the thing that makes you human, *a brain*.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 3, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 3, 2019)

Chewing is cope


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 3, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> I wish there was a consensus on chewing, seems like there’s two types of thought:
> 
> 1. Chewing causes masseter hypertrophy which results in a bloated look. *Looksmin*
> 
> ...


if you have a small masseter then chewing is a looksmax, 
if you have a big masseter then chewing is a looksmnin.
generally chewing is not bad because it activates the osteocytes in your jaws.

theories that try to blame lack of chewing and hard diet in humans for malocclusion are legit.


----------

